# Introducing someone at the door?



## ShadowGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

When someone knocks on my door, and/or comes in, Shadow (and Chopper, my lab) go nuts. With Chopper, its more of a hello type thing and he knocks it off when the person comes in the house. 

But with Shadow, she will bark bark bark, hair straight up on her back, and she's got this in your face type posture where she's almost lifting herself up off her front legs.

On one hand, I like that my dogs bark at the door. It gives me a bit of comfort for when I'm home with the kids, or alone. But I want her to hush when I say so. Right now, it takes a few minutes for her to settle. I can say "Hush!" to Chopper and he stops. But Shadow will continue to bark at someone until she's ready to stop.

Any suggestions on how to get her to ease off the visitors?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dogs do the same thing. Coke barks and he has a DEEP bark, but he's just barking out of excitement. He WANTS the person to get in and play with him! My GSD Kenya never EVER barked until we got Coke. Now, his barking gets her all worked up and she will bark back, often her hair goes up. The only difference is she instantly stops once the person enters, they both stop. So far, I've let them bark b/c I like being alerted and even though Coke *sounds* menacing and Kenya sure *looks* menacing, they have NEVER shown any real aggression or protectiveness of the house. Kenya runs away once the person enters, and Coke just wants to be pet and loved all over.

For Shadow, I would do what Victoria Stilwell does: allow her to bark THREE times, then say "OK ENOUGH!" like you mean it. Stand up right next to her or over her so she takes your command seriously. If they stop when you say, you can actually give a treat/reward for three barks and then another once they stop when you say.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am working on the same issue. My son lives in another state and is not around often at all. But last year when he came in town, my gsd mix went after him. Just a nip but could have been worse.

The first time the trainer came, it was bark bark . . . but finally settled after giving the appropriate commands and me presenting it is okay for this person to be here. He actually ended up climbing in this guy's lap before he left.

Made me smile!!!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep all of these dogs on leash when people come in.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby rarely barks when someone is at the door. Mostly cuz she knows just about everyone that knocks. But she is always on leash when we open that door. If it takes a minute to find the leash- so be it, they wait. If she's barky I tell her "Quite" and "Sit" then I open the door and I position so that I am in front of her- we don't allow her to jab her big face out first. She knows I'm checking the person out first, then they come in, then she has no reason to worry and doesn't bark.

If getting them to sit and quite, and treat, takes a minute let the other people wait. They will appreciate this exercise later. Even the pizza man just smiled and waited.


----------

